# Has anyone here used the Binary Options Robot?



## GrahamFriend (24 April 2014)

I am thinking of using the Binary Options Robot, has any one here used it?


----------



## banco (24 April 2014)

Better off betting on a trifecta or flushing your money down the toilet.


----------



## BinaryCarl (27 April 2014)

GrahamFriend said:


> I am thinking of using the Binary Options Robot, has any one here used it?




Don't mate, it may win some but if it looses, it doesn't know when to stop  just keeps loosing. Put your money elsewhere, great idea but life aint like that.


----------



## FTSEscalper (1 May 2014)

GrahamFriend said:


> I am thinking of using the Binary Options Robot, has any one here used it?




as a trader myself..do not use robots..none of them work..eventually you will blow your whole account.


----------



## pixel (1 May 2014)

GrahamFriend said:


> I am thinking of using the Binary Options Robot, has any one here used it?




Rule 1: Never use a trading robot that you haven't programmed and backtested  yourself.
Rule 2: If you can't program yourself, apply Rule 1.


----------



## sondeman (9 July 2014)

pixel said:


> Rule 1: Never use a trading robot that you haven't programmed and backtested  yourself.
> Rule 2: If you can't program yourself, apply Rule 1.




Good advice! Retail trading robots will suck your account dry.


----------



## JimboH (9 October 2014)

Hi, i have been trading with binary options now for 7 months. I have used binary option robot when i was complete newbie, but nowadays i don`t need it. So for newbie it is okey to use.


----------



## pixel (9 October 2014)

I have to admit, after the latest single-post reply, I was sufficiently intrigued to Google the term. And the Search came up with a website that bragged "up to 500% profits".
As comments in many scam warning threads on this Forum will warn: *Never ever fall for a sales pitch promising outrageous returns!* If I had a program like that, I'd keep it under wraps, mortgage the house to the hilt, and relocate after a couple of years to the Bahamas or Monaco; then I'd only run it as required to finance my lifestyle.

btw, like any good scam, the domain of the website in question is "private". Neither location nor owner's name are provided. Yeah, right!


----------



## Jason73 (14 October 2014)

It reminds me of the flood of Forex robots that were about a few years ago. Only these look likely to blow up your account much quicker.


----------

